# Bored



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

As I hear this silly storm role in I'm about bored to tears. I should be in bed as I've got about 3 hrs before I gotta get up - but can't seem to fall asleep - wondering if this "storm" will blow anything in...so I'm web searching...mostly craigslist and ebay...

Saw tons of barter boards - heavens they are SO AWESOME - wonder if we could ever come up with something like that. For instance I got a little buy happy and bought 100 some odd feet of plastic chain for my goats in two sizes and that's A LOT of collars...my goats really never wear collars...okay they pretty much never wear them --- wondering if I should sell, or barter. Have tons of the black "show tote" type things I sent my Secret Santa for Christmas - pretty handy - just fill with whatever and haul from the tack room/barn/feed room to the milk stand/field/show --- whatever. 

Anyone here ever "bartered" goats? I mean everyone is always selling and buying - ever traded? I've always been afraid to ask if anyone wanted to trade - but if I've got what you want and vice versa - why not? Why's it seem to be "taboo"? (not me necessarily and I know it's not UNHEARD of...)

Started working on my website - didn't go too far. Added back a guest book if anyone wants to sign it (please do - looks so lonely!!!) - added a few VERY candid shots from today - mostly to do a mass update of pictures for the goats I'm selling to make room for new babies. Actually have a few serious bites on them already. So Yo-Yo, Nessa and Tory may be sold - if not they're up for sale as is Voltaire - gonna be hard to watch them go, but want to keep my herd relatively small - got too big last year. MY "KEEPERS" are Dream, Grace, Fanci and Special - for now anyhow. 

Kidding seasons about 50 days away - wonder if I'm even close to ready, probably not .

Anyone have any big plans for 2009? I'm going back to NY to see my family (where I'm originally from) - haven't seen them since I graduated HS. I'm going to go back to school (I have my Associates but will turn it into a Bach or get an Assoc in something else) - I want to get another horse and ... my son starts school :tears:  

Ok - talking too much - hope all is well with yall. Take Care!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i traded 15 chickens (old hens and rooster) for my first goat.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I had started a thread I think in September time frame about bartering - but it didn't seem to really go anywhere. Couple people seemed willing - but I think when it comes down to it, not really sure who would really do it.

I have a couple people lined up that we are looking at "trading" once babies are born and our bucks are not useful to our herd any longer. I LOVE to trade and barter!!! I think it is so fun and doesn't cost a whole lot when you think about it! And especially with goaties - new bloodlines for transport fees - I am all about that!

I check craiglsist multiple times a day and love it! I have found awesome deals and trades on there. 

I haven't checked out the website as of yet, but I will - I promise! 

I wonder if the barometric pressure change is what is keeping you awake. When I lived in Mississippi, and a hurricane was coming, I would have a major headache and could feel the huricane coming before it ever made it into the gulf


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh yes, I love trading!! I have a few trades lined up right now that I am really excited about.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I would love to trade or barter goats -- I hear about it all the time.

I wouldnt mind trading goats but I dont ship so I would have to meet somewhere and a lot of you are like hundreds of miles away :sigh: 

As to those tote things you were talking about ---- do you have a picture? I was looking at them (I think) in a catalog today and i have been wanting one. So I maybe interested if it is what I am thinking. 

This has me thinking. Maybe we can do a barter board added to the for sale section. It probably woulnt get tons of attention but would be interesting to see if it works. :shrug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I personally think a barter section would be a fantastic idea! :thumbup: 
I am always up for a good equal trade!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey - I don't have a good picture of the tote thingys, but if you look at the SS gift it shows one. 

Great to be back with ELECTRICITY - 8 days was too long and too dag gone cold!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my! :shocked: 

Sure I will go check it out.

Check out my barter stuff and let me know if you want to barter anything.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I trade goats all the time ...


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Sure - have a Nigerian buckling I could take off your hands? LMAO!  I don't need the meds - got any more of those neat coffee mugs ;-) LOL


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it's a really good idea


----------

